# If you could choose black or white



## 3girlsluvHav (Apr 11, 2008)

which would you prefer or choose...... Our puppies have been born and they have 4 girls to choose from 2 are mostly all black, 2 black with white chest and an all white one. The breeder will help us choose while considering their temperment of course----which is great. But - on the maintenance side....are white dogs hard to keep clean looking- do the eyes tear so much that they can stain? I love the look of the white hav (luv them all actually) but my daughters love the white one. Thanks for your .02 cents- I have learned so much and with the info I have learned here I will be teaching my 8year old the how to's of potty training, etc. Thanks so much!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

A white dog is definitely going to show dirt more-just like white carpet! It's not impossible though. Tear staining depends on the dog and can be dealt with successfully. I'd say get what you like! Maybe white is better because you will keep him or her cleaner! 
Dusty has a lot of white and she looks very pretty when she's clean, but I have always liked black dogs too.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Aesthetically I really like white, because I like to see the contrast with their eyes, nose, and mouth outline. It creates a really expressive face that you can easily read. Biscuit had some issues with tear staining his first puppy year, but it all went away. It seemed related to food allergies, and teething. 

I have no problem keeping him clean, but we don't have children at home, so he's not playing a lot outside with them. 

I would say, pick the puppy by personality first, and second by color. Good luck!!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Well I have a black AND a white. Haha My white is definitely more grooming than my black but it is harder to brush. i think it depends most on the indavidual dog. I would base it on personality!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

You can see the faces of the white ones better....but I have black and white and I love that...my granddog is black and she's just the best! Black is easier to keep clean "looking", but my two have white feet and I guess I don't notice that they look "bad" a bath is in order. Hmmm...I guess I'm not any help! I will say that I didn't want a white dog, but there certainly are a lot of beautiful one's on the forum, it just wasn't what I wanted. I'd be more concerned about the temperament...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I went with white, or cream and have no regrets whatsoever. I was always drawn to the light colored Havs when I was researching them and think they are very regal looking and yes..I love that you can so easily see their eyes and expression. Gucci smiles, and I may not see that as well on a darker dog 

Good points: They are easy to keep clean because you can *SEE* any dirt, sticks, fleas, ticks, etc. So you can get them out before they cause any problems and matting, etc.

As far as tearing, some do and some don't . Usually, they tear more when they are teething, or so they say. But I found the tearing easy to treat and get rid of. She doesn't tear much now, unless her hair is bothering her and not up out of her face, or super windy outside, etc. But not like a daily thing, no. I just dab some baby powder on it and it dries right up.

Easy peasy.

But I do think temperment and personality is the #1 thing to consider.

Kara


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

If I were Kara I would pick white too.....she is a genius when it comes to white dogs! Now, me, that is a whole other thread! I now have a bichon & maltese, both white and I do a horrible job keeping them that way! Valentino is sable and that is much easier for me.....I wouldn't mind a black & white parti if there was alot of black on the face so the tearing wouldn't show as much. I just think it is a matter of preference and energy & tenacity to keep them white!:frusty::biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I have two adorable furballs, one black and white- Benji, and the other turning more cream - Lizzie. They have great temperaments and that was the most important factor for me. I love both to pieces, but I am partial to black and white partis. However, most people are attracted to Lizzie because of her coloring, her cream is tipped with black and silver. 

Advantages of lighter coats: easy to see their expression, easy to photograph, as Kara mentioned you can see dirt, insects etc. 

I haven't had any issues with tear staining with Lizzie (I feed both 1 tablespoon of yogurt everyday). As to the grooming, I think the type of coat makes a huge diffrence, Benji has a very soft and silky coat, Lizzie is very soft but more cottony.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a white/cream one and a black/white one. They are both easy for me to keep clean and I do all the grooming. Kodi, the cream one never had staining, but Shelby had some as a pup. Now she doesn't stain anymore, and she has a black face. 
Kodi is at a point now where he is very easy to brush - no matting. Shelby still gets mats. Today it took an hour to brush her, but that's because she is a fighter when I brush her.

I found the most difficult thing was blowing coat. Once we lived past that stage, it was a breeze.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it is just a personal choice.....with lighter colored ones staining shows up more,but almost all have some issues with it,the black just do not show it! It's all up to you. I read the pure white ones are considered "rare" but I don't know if that was true and isn't anymore,or what.Good luck!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh heck, one of each!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Oh heck, one of each!!!


There you go------that's the best idea!!!!!:bounce::bounce:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

When I got Goldie.. I only knew I wanted a boy and NOT a white dog.. 

Then Joan says we have two girls.. both white..do you want one of these. I was said OH HELL YEA! 

HEHE
So you have to go on personality.. all black dogs are harder to photograph.. its just a fact. Unless you are a pro.. then it doesnt matter...


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I love Havs of all colors, but am very partial to white/cream ones, becuase it's so easy to see their faces, their beautiful eyes and every expression. Bugsy was tearing as a puppy, but we cured that problem by using Angel Eyes for a little while and then switching to parsley and yogurt - worked like a charm. I believe white/cream dogs show dirt more, but you can also see allergies, flees, etc so much easier. 

Good luck,


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I am firmly voting with Vickie on this one. If I was Kara, I would choose white too! I too have a Maltese, a Bichon (mix) and now Cooper, who is black and white. Unfortunatly his face is white and he does tear stain really bad. All of mine do. I've tried different foods, I use filtered water, I wash their faces regularly, but I still struggle with it. 

I love all the different colors. You definately need to go by personality first, the rest will fall into place, trust that!

Beverly


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd probably like a black better...but mine is brown and white...go figure!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Team cream all the way!! 

Ryan


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> When I got Goldie.. I only knew I wanted a boy and NOT a white dog..
> 
> Then Joan says we have two girls.. both white..do you want one of these. I was said OH HELL YEA!
> 
> ...


This is soooo true. And was such a bummer for me when we got Cooper, because I love taking pics. We had rats for a bit, and what I loved most about them, was how cute they photographed. I can never get a good shot of Cooper.

The tear stains do turn me off from the whites. Daisy(bichon mix) has them and it's sad. Cause I always think "she'd be cute if it wasn't for the stains". 
But, when I see the creams and whites here, I just think they're precious.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Any color can tear and get gunky eyes and smelly staining, but it was alot of trial and error for me to figure it out how to get rid of the stains without cutting the fur off, I just used some natural stuff to take the stains out and if I see she has a wet face, I just dab some baby powder on it...or the Eye envy powder I keep in the fridge.

But ya know, even if Gucci was black I would probably keep her fur dry there too. It gets a smell if it is wet too long because then it gets 'yeasty' which is what causes the stain. I can't stand that yeast smell, even on black dog. It would drive me nuts. So I can't say I'd do anything different for either color!

Kara


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

My Tux is mostly black. Have you ever worn a pair of black slacks? You can see every piece of dirt, dust, grass, whatever in their hair. You may not see as much tear staining or dirty feet but it is still there.
You have your work cut out for you no matter which color you choose. You still have to bathe, comb, and groom very often.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

when I got jasper, My first-- I was certain that all I didn't want was an all white or an all black dog...Tee Hee. Now that I have both-- I think they both have their grooming issues. Jasper did have bad tear stains as a puppy-- but seemed to grow out of it as I avoided wheat in his diet. Cash does show dust, grass, and all sorts of leaves. But in a way, I prefer being able to see the dirt on Jasper-- I can wipe his paws better and it saves my house from getting sandy. Also-- you can see ticks an fleas better on a lighter dog. But from experience, I agree-- Get one of each!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It really depends on your way of life. Do you hike? Go on walks? The white/cream dogs definitely show dirt more. If you do walks on asphalt, their feet will turn dirty grey and need washing after each walk. White/cream feet are the most difficult to keep clean if you do a lot of outdoor activity.

Look at the parents and see if they have tear staining. If so, you're going to need to be a lot more diligent with the lighter dog's face to keep it clean if the stained look bothers you. If you don't mind tear stains, that part won't matter. Black faces are much easier to care for because if they do have tearing/staining, you aren't going to see it.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a cream/white hav and a black one...so on the maintenace side I would say the black one is easier to take care, just because I can't see how dirty she is The cream hav never had the tear staining, but he does show the dirt after outside activities. 

But...I still really like the lighter colored havs because you can see their beautiful eyes and read their expressions easier. I found I bonded with the my cream hav easier, I think because of this. 

But after having two totally different havanese dogs now....if I ever get another I will definately be asking about temperament of the puppy and his parents.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo is both black and white/cream. The black parts of him look *much* cleaner than the white. I find it a frustrating battle to keep the white looking white and not light (sometimes charcoal) gray. That having been said, what did I choose for the second, a puppy who is sable parti, mostly white. So maybe I'm a glutton for punishment.

I think I'd be more disposed to picking by temperament and not strictly by color. They're all gorgeous anyway. I know I was no help.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

pjewel said:


> I think I'd be more disposed to picking by temperament and not strictly by color. They're all gorgeous anyway.


 Amen & amen! 

I know the initial post was strictly about maintenance, but I still think temperament is most important, so I had to post my agreement of the above statements.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I agree with Kara that any color dog can have staining and tearing. Kodi's eyes are always so clean. But Shelby, with her black face, is always tearing and has gunky build-ups in her hair around her eyes. I use a teeny flea comb to get it our and then just clean her up until it's bath time.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You could combine them and get a parti  But I would totally agree about personality all the way around. Are you close enough to visit the puppies and watch them grow up into their personalities?

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I agree with Kara that any color dog can have staining and tearing. Kodi's eyes are always so clean. But Shelby, with her black face, is always tearing and has gunky build-ups in her hair around her eyes. I use a teeny flea comb to get it our and then just clean her up until it's bath time.


Yes! Thats just it.

Granted, I don't have a black Hav, but I see plenty of them frequently (In real life) so it is visible (and stinky, IMO)

But I think the positives to the light ones, are that you can see facial expressions and smiles so much easier..

And who wants a dirty dog on their furniture and bed? LOL I sure don't! Just because I can't see the dirt on the dog, well...when they jump on my white sheets or sofa, I'll see it. 

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hopefully, cleaning eye gunk isn't based on the color of a dog. That was a given in my book with all of my dogs on a daily basis. It's part of the daily routine along with feeding them.

By the way, coat texture can also make a difference in grooming, but texture can change with dogs of the same color in the same family. I've had some really easy black dogs, and one really difficult one. I've had a very difficult white dog, and others that are easier. So color won't necessarily dictate the ease of grooming either.

No matter what color your dog is, you'll find the way to groom him/her that fits with what *you* want. Every Hav owner/breeder/show person/groomer takes care of their Havanese in their own way. If you're really worried about the difficulty of grooming, you may want to consider having a professional groomer lined up for regular visits. At least when things get to be too much (assuming they may), then you'll have a less frustrating back-up plan handy. Once you have the back-up plans in place, you rarely seem to need them.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a cream/gold and a white/black/silver. Like Kimberly I check out their eyes and clean them every day whether they need it or not. Plus a quick little brushing (when Lulu isn't doing back flips on me!) Remember that havs are high maintenance, but OH SO WORTH IT. Frankly if it weren't for my DH I'd have one in every color!
Go for personality and health testing!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Remember that havs are high maintenance


Ain't that the truth! lol

They are all high maintenance!  There is no doubt in my mind that If I had a black doggie, I'd be tending to him/her just as much! 

K.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Go with the temperament first but given a choice between 2 great ones I'll take a black dog any day. I have a terrible time keeping a white mouth area clean and don't like tear stains. 
Kara you'll have to share your secrets with us :biggrin1:


----------



## 3girlsluvHav (Apr 11, 2008)

*THANK YOU SO MUCH!*

I am getting such a kick our of reading everyones replies.  I love it- thanks so much! I have not a dog since before we had out first child. Now that my kids are old enough it took me 4 months to seek out this breed and find out breeder- I cannot wait to cuddle up with our new puppy and I am a doting Mom so s/he will fit right in! We will get to visit the puppies at 6 weeks (mid-May) and I know we will just know once the breeder shows us the puppies that she recommends for us. I always thought I wanted a girl- but she says boys are wonderful too and she has a beautiful parti male- I can't stand the anticipation!! Thanks again and I appreciate your time in posting! Alycia


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

3girlsluvHav said:


> which would you prefer or choose...... Our puppies have been born and they have 4 girls to choose from 2 are mostly all black, 2 black with white chest and an all white one.


OK, so are there four or five?? :biggrin1:

I've always been partial to the black and white partis. My ideal dog would have black feet, black around the eyes and muzzle, black under the tail LOL! I think that covers all the possible stain areas? :bounce: My guy started out white with brown spots but they silvered out and sabled off and now he is a lovely silver, white, cream combo. I haven't had problems with staining, but his feet really show how dirty he gets going to work with me. I bathe him every week, but that's not just because of him looking dirty. Dirty coat is like dirty hair, it feels and looks sorta yucky. Even if he doesn't look really dirty, I know he is and I like it when he's clean! eace: Whatever color you choose will (most likely) change, so get the one that fits with your family the best!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Does anyone have a hav that has black boots? Other than all black havs :biggrin1:


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

As a puppy Norah had white and silver boots but not so much anymore. I miss them!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Does anyone have a hav that has black boots? Other than all black havs :biggrin1:


I haven't seen one, but there _could_ be one out there! I guess the only solution is to get an all black one!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Well I vote for the male parti! Didn't know that was an option, but that was the color I wanted. I don't what it was about the black and white, but the minute I saw a picture, I knew that's what I wanted. Then you get some of both!! 

I think you will know when you go see them for the first time. Can the breeder send you baby photos before you go so you can see their markings? 

We did see a tick on Jackson's white fur today . . . very visible (yuck!) Some other advantages . . . you can see the "quick" in white nails (Jackson has one black one  ). Another really cute thing on the partis is they usually have spotted pads on their feet . . . his are black and white on every foot which I wasn't expecting . . . plus he has freckles on his tummy. Can't wait to see which one you get . . . post photos when you choose!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, I have one with B&W face and a nearly all white body. Yes, her feet show dirt after a walk but truthfully I'm kind of a neat freak so I would wash her feet after a walk anyway since she is all over our furniture. We don't even wear shoes in the house. I like a clean and clean-smelling dog so would probably wash an all black one all the time too 

But truthfully go for temperament. Any dog you get you will be so in love the color won't matter - she or he will be perfect in your eyes.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I am partial to black and black and white - with the eye area being black....I hate the staining.... here are some pix...


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I will go against the grain and say, black. There is more chance in color changing. From the bright shiny black that could fade out, turn gray, blue, or even end up with a Havana Brown surprise lie we did! I like not having to see the dirt on him. But even rolling in the dirt, his white paws do stay white. Of course, with a while they could get streaks, or like I think it was Kona turn peachy red, and that is just beautiful too!

:focus: Darn it, I think any color is great as long as said pup fits your family. Dh wanted an older red female, we ended up by the grace of God, a male Havana brown that was 9.5 months when we got them. Just love'em, I say regardless of color, That could change with these little buggers in a blink of an eye!


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

What I love about the white is that you can spot them in the dark at night. Marya is white, never has a tear stain problem and her coat stays clean because she is bathed weekly. Blossom is black and white and super cute and outgoing, she's the most outgoing of the dogs I have, however her coat is so thick that she requires daily brushing in order to avoid mats, and I refuse to trim their coats as I love them long and natural. Belle is white as well. Now white boys are another story, you will have to clean tummy area daily to avoid urine stains, but some people prefer the temperments of the boys.
Havanese are hilarious and fun to be with and watch. I'd never want another breed again after living with this bunch of clowns.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Olliesmom said:


> I am partial to black and black and white - with the eye area being black....I hate the staining.... here are some pix...


Ollie is a cutie but you know I'm partial to Austin. He sure looks a lot like his Mommy, Bandit, in the way he stands and some of his coloring. 
And yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I found the thread. It was listed under new posts which is usually how I find things here. Melissa needs to get a forum ditz hat for me :biggrin1:


----------



## 3girlsluvHav (Apr 11, 2008)

*Quick ? about temp of boys...*



Gableshavs said:


> Now white boys are another story, you will have to clean tummy area daily to avoid urine stains, but some people prefer the temperments of the boys.
> Havanese are hilarious and fun to be with and watch. I'd never want another breed again after living with this bunch of clowns.


Just a quick question- what do you mean about temperament of the boys- I have heard from many people that boys/girl Havs are the same for personality- would you agree with that? Thanks for your .02 cents! Our breeder will make the rec in 5 weeks (I'm counting it down I always said girl (b/c we have 3 human girls) but not sure if having a boy Hav will be that different....THANKS!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Both genders are fabulous, but in general terms, the males are sweeter and a bit more eager to please, which also makes training easier. The girls can prefer to be a little more independent. The difference between the two is often described as the females loving you, but the males being in _love _with you. As with anything else, this is a general comparison and doesn't always apply to every dog; there are some females that are very lovey and some males are stand-offish.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I will admit, I got to see this recently. I thought most of the people who said this really just wanted to sell you the males but I will tell you what I saw when visit a bunch of havanese! The girls sit on your lap, facing away from you while you pet them while the guys sit on your lap facing you while they kiss you and love you. Not sure if that makes sense to you but I finally saw what people were talking about.

Although I will say, My Dora is really a tom boy at heart- where as Belle is girly all the way 

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love all colors of havanese but I have to admit the light colors are my favorite.:whoo: 
Don't want to jinx myself but Oliver had tearstain as a puppy but it stopped...


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Blossom is the most affectionate dog I have ever had, she's so outgoing and has mastered cuteness. She is a fantastic therapy dog because she loves attention from everyone and has absolutely no fear. Nothing bothers her, not noise, smells, strangers nothing. Most people who meet her succumb to her charm and she really knows how to turn it on.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

totally off subject here...but Sally I always think of you and Oliver whenever I see nasturtiums-- I love them! But I can never keep them alive.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> totally off subject here...but Sally I always think of you and Oliver whenever I see nasturtiums-- I love them! But I can never keep them alive.


 Thanks Missy
I don't have a green thumb at all. They just grow wildly in my yard and have for years.:whoo::whoo:Ferns and nasturtiums like my yard.
I'm so happy I figured out how to get Oliver's puppy pictures into my computer and into a collage (thanks Jill) I didn't have a digital camera then.
:focus:Marj this is a great challenge


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Okay I will admit, I got to see this recently. I thought most of the people who said this really just wanted to sell you the males but I will tell you what I saw when visit a bunch of havanese! The girls sit on your lap, facing away from you while you pet them while the guys sit on your lap facing you while they kiss you and love you. Not sure if that makes sense to you but I finally saw what people were talking about.
> 
> Although I will say, My Dora is really a tom boy at heart- where as Belle is girly all the way
> 
> Amanda


I thought the same thing Amanda until I got Lightning. He'll lay on my chest and just look into my eyes with love. In bed he's always got a part of him touching me and a lot of times will sleep with his head laying on a part of my body. I guess I'm his pillow :biggrin1: There's just something about a male hav that digs so deep into your heart and you're just as deep in their heart. When Bandit got home from showing she was like, 'Hey Mom and Dad, HI". When Lightning came home he flew out of Steve's arms when he walked in the door and into mine and covered me in kisses. :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Jan, that is so sweet! I guess it really is an individual temperament thing because that is exactly what my Tessa does!

But in the interest of scientific investigation I think we all need one of each to make a proper assessment :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

JanB said:


> Jan, that is so sweet! I guess it really is an individual temperament thing because that is exactly what my Tessa does!
> 
> But in the interest of scientific investigation I think we all need one of each to make a proper assessment :biggrin1:


LOL! YEP! nothing wrong with those scientific experiments!  I'll have to bring that up with my DH.

I DO pay alot of attention to how they all act at playdates and we even get together alot for smaller get togethers in our Hav group and I've seen both sexes be loving and both be stand offish. Way too many factors to generalize thousands of dogs.

I'll consider myself lucky I have a sweet and snuggly girl, and let the rumors keep flying!! That'll leave more girls for me  hehe. Jan..Last night my husband woke me UP to tell me how cute Gucci and I were 'snuggled' with her head on my shoulder and my arm around her. lol I told him next time, take a picture.

Kara


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

JanB said:


> Jan, that is so sweet! I guess it really is an individual temperament thing because that is exactly what my Tessa does!
> 
> But in the interest of scientific investigation I think we all need one of each to make a proper assessment :biggrin1:


Great idea Jan!! :cheer2:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Jan..Last night my husband woke me UP to tell me how cute Gucci and I were 'snuggled' with her head on my shoulder and my arm around her. lol I told him next time, take a picture.
> 
> Kara


I hope you go back to sleep easily  That would make such a cute picture!!


----------

